# We Separated



## country_girl (Aug 15, 2011)

My husband just came to talk to me (im staying at my parents while they are in florida) and we decided its time to move on. surprisingly it went very smoothly, no fighting, no harsh words, just flat out we arent happy and need to allow each other the chance to find happiness elsewhere. a part of me thinks he has another girl lined up but it doesnt even matter right now, the fact that everything is civil is a miracle to me. is it possible for it to last? 
this has been a long time coming, we dont really fight anymore but there was just no relationship. i am not at all surprised and the fact i had already been staying somewhere else i think just made it that much easier. 
I am upset but relieved at the same time. seems so odd, maybe it will all hit me tomorrow.


----------



## Why Not Be Happy? (Apr 16, 2010)

Good luck. Any children? If not---it may go smoothly. We're here for you.


----------



## sprinter (Jul 25, 2011)

Don't expect it to. Just be ready should anything change.


----------



## country_girl (Aug 15, 2011)

no children involved, i expect a few bumps in the road but i hope for the most part we can remain civil to each other


----------

